# Trailboss' Recommendations for Hiking Books



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2005)

OK, another good thread to get people started on their experiences with products.  Here are my recommendations for good hiking guides:  

*The AMC's White Mountain Guide* Pretty much sets the standard for me.  Great new color GPS Maps    and well written descriptions.  I really enjoy the new edition's layout (easier to locate hikes) and easier to open as opposed to the old pocket guides.  Kinda miss the old hand-drawn maps   

As for Vermont, the GMC has finally released the updated version of*The Day Hikers Guide to Vermont* and my initial review is good.  New color GPS created maps for pretty much each hike, some new local favorites, good directions and descriptions, and bigger format.  My first book...a goodie.  

And who can forget the latest GMC  *Long Trail Guide*?  It too, like it's Day Hiker's companion, features color maps, bigger print, and now elevation profile charts to give hikers a sense of what lies ahead of them...nice addition  :wink:   My biggest grumbles are that Vermont hikers need BOTH guides if they want to include the higher summits and their approaches  :roll:  and the descriptions in the LT Guide are pretty skimpy...designed more for end-to-enders.  

Though overwhelming, *The ADK Guide Series* released by the ADK Club is a very thorough guide series...good maps and good trail descriptions.  Regrettably, someone "borrowed" my edition of the High Peaks Guide in college and still has it  :roll:   I've thumbed through the latest edition...some good revisions.   :wink:

So, these are some of my favorites. I enjoy sitting in bed and reading about good hikes and planning future assaults.  What are your favorites?   :wink: 

The "100 Hikes in X state" or the private author books are hit or miss...some are dated, have bad maps (or few)  :roll:  and some are just too big to use on hikes.  I usually rely on the GMC and AMC for my info.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, I have no "real" experience hiking and am eager to give it a go this spring and fall.  I'm an avid researcher so this will fit the bill.


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2005)

not guide books, but "not without peril" is essential reading for the new england hiker and "forest and crag" is strongly recommended for those with an interest in the history behind the mountains and trails we hike upon.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 9, 2005)

The new edition of the AMC's *Maine Mountain Guide* should be out the middle of this month. Lots of revisions, new trails, new maps, etc.

Watch out in the Day Hiker's Guide to Vt - their driving directions to the Camel's Hump trailhead miss a turn.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2005)

* Not Without Peril * was a great read...I have signed copy.  Definitely recommended for novices/less experienced hikers of the Whites.  Learn the lessons :wink:

I'm bummed to hear about the missing turn in the * Day Hiker's Guide to Vermont*....they included the higher summits in that edition?  Cool!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes - they include a lot of the higher peaks. In fact, I believe all 5 4K's are in the book (Killington, Abraham, Ellen, Camel's Hump, and Mansfield).

The turn is pretty obvious when you're on the road, kind of a "Oh, I must have to make that turn". I'm at work and it's at home, but if I remember right the says something like to take the first right onto River but in fact you have to take the first right, *then* turn onto River.


----------



## HughK (May 9, 2005)

*From the "how to shelf"*

"The Backpackers Field Manual" by Rick Curtis. Not a bad introduction book, found informative and concise. Meant for trip leaders, good common sense, and answered some of the questions I was too timid to ask on line. Like how do you back your first pack.

"Wilderness Living" by Gregory Davenport. Shows you how to build fires, string gill net, and make a shelter. A fun read, found it a a used book store.

"Be Expert with Map and Compass" by Bjorn Kjellstrom. Very instructional, easy to follow. The "original" Orienteering book. Contains sample foldout maps, paper compass and protractor. Also found at the used book store.

"US Army Survival Manual" Reprint of the Department of the Army Field Manual. Nine bucks at B&N and I'm a hero to my nephews.

Peterson's Field Guides;
"Edible Wild Plants"- as if I am brave enough to try a mushroom by a stream.
"A Field Guide to the Birds"

HughK


----------



## thetrailboss (May 14, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Yes - they include a lot of the higher peaks. In fact, I believe all 5 4K's are in the book (Killington, Abraham, Ellen, Camel's Hump, and Mansfield).



We must be talking about two different books.  My GMC Dayhikers Guide to VT doesn't cover the higher summits...it leaves those to the Long Trail Guide.  

 :-? 

I just went to one of those discount book store chains and picked up a good copy of Guy and Laura Waterman's legendary Forest and Crag, which looks really interesting!      Got it for $10.  Can't go wrong at that price :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (May 14, 2005)

wow, that is an amazing price TB.  nice find!  would appreciate clarification on which guidebook for VT has the higher peaks.  not interested in the long trail, but i am interested in day trips and higher peaks of VT.  i have no VT hiking guide currently.  is a possibly just a different edition?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> wow, that is an amazing price TB.  nice find!  would appreciate clarification on which guidebook for VT has the higher peaks.  not interested in the long trail, but i am interested in day trips and higher peaks of VT.  i have no VT hiking guide currently.  is a possibly just a different edition?



Yes, riverc0il you are in a good area for some hiking!  The Willoughby area has some AMAZING hikes that are largely undiscovered.  Wheeler is a must my friend, as well as Pisgah, Hor, Bald (firetower), Bluff in Island Pond, and Burke  :wink: 

My suggestion for guide book:  You could probably pick this up at either Caplan's or Green Mountain Books in Lyndon:  The GREEN MOUNTAIN CLUB'S Day Hikers Guide to Vermont.  It is a smaller book, has a red/yellow label with a green white/green background behind it.  Remember...by the GMC.  That guide DOES NOT have the HIGHER peaks listed...

THIS is the book I was talking about that you'd probably want:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2005)

Here is the NEK Chapter of the GMC's Page, riverc0il:  http://www.nekgmc.org/


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2005)

thanks!  i'll likely stick to the whites for my big hikes and utilize the NEK for quick post work mid-week hikes.


----------

